# visa stamping and signing of a labour contract



## darthvaderboy (Apr 11, 2013)

I have some queries regarding visa stamping and signing of a labour contract.

I have just recently joined a company on 18-feb-2013 but they have not made any attempts to get my visa stamped until just 2 days back. I was told to keep the passport with me since my first day of joining and was then asked to deliver it to them on 9-apr-2013, which is 2 days back.

I have the following questions:

1. I would like to know if I would be penalized if there is any delay in getting the visa stamping done, even though it was the company who is at fault? I had repeatedly contacted my company about the visa stamping but they did not pay any attention until just recently.

2. When my new contract will be signed, will the start date be from the day I arrived in UAE or will it be from the date the visa was stamped?

I would really appreciate your help on this. thanks


----------

